# Regular Giant stp 0?



## kumes12688 (Dec 22, 2007)

I found a 2009 giant stp that I'm interested in purchasing. It is size "regular". I'm 6 foot 180 lbs, would this bike be too small? I'm just looking to do some urban riding, not really hit any trails with it so pedaling efficiency isn't really a priority.


----------



## ksquared (Jul 30, 2011)

A smaller frame will obviously be lighter and will feel more "flickable", making spins tailwhips, etc a bit easier. The down side of a shorter frame is unstabuilty. If your planning on riding a lot of trails (as in dirt jums) the long frame will feel less twitch and will make big steezy moto whips a lot easier and more fun! I'm 6' and I spend 90% of my pedal time at the trails, so for me getting a large is an easy decision. But if you want to spend most of your time seeing how many tailwhips you can do, go with the small.


----------



## Mr. 68 Hundred (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm 5' 11-3/4" in my bare feet and I have a 2009 STP zero in the large size. I like the large for trails, urban trials/freeride, pavement, etc...pretty much everything except the skate park. I can't think of a better bike/bike type for all around urban use. If I was getting a skate park specific bike, I would choose the regular (actually, would probably choose something different but in the same size as the regular


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

if you only want to do urban riding then it's well worth spending your $$ on an "Inspired" fourplay(24") or element(24") or a Hex(26")


----------

